# Celine Romy



## goodatlife

I'm considering purchasing the new Romy bag – it's very classic and I could see myself carrying it for a very long time. Anyone also considering the bag / already bought?


----------



## tiffanyann510

The Romy bag has my heart too, esp in the tan.  I'm a black bag gal, but I purchased the canvas Ava last year and have been using it non-stop and now I've been so drawn to the Romy in tan.  I really can't stop staring at it.  Would also love to see pics and hear opinions from anyone who's tried it/bought it!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I love the look of the Romy! Especially in tan. 

Anyone see it in person or buy it yet?


----------



## ryrybaby12

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I love the look of the Romy! Especially in tan.
> 
> Anyone see it in person or buy it yet?


In NYC and just tried it- really cool.  Like burgundy too- also liked the bucket but I know the romy is on the runway


----------



## ryrybaby12

I also saw the new Leandra bag which seems to be a larger version of Romy


----------



## Tyler_JP

Is this named after Romy Schneider?


----------



## papertiger

Tyler_JP said:


> Is this named after Romy Schneider?



I'm sure it is


----------



## Tyler_JP

papertiger said:


> I'm sure it is


She, along with Catherine Deneuve, Ava Gardner, and Charlotte Rampling, is my favorite actress.


----------



## Estella94788

celine box


----------



## papertiger

Tyler_JP said:


> She, along with Catherine Deneuve, Ava Gardner, and Charlotte Rampling, is my favorite actress.



Love all those you've mentioned. Romy is DH's favourite too.


----------



## goodatlife

ryrybaby12 said:


> I also saw the new Leandra bag which seems to be a larger version of Romy


I couldn't find this, do you have a pic?


----------



## goodatlife

Noticed they released this bag in black as well.. do you think this bag will come out in more colors for future seasons?


----------



## ryrybaby12

goodatlife said:


> I couldn't find this, do you have a pic?








						MORE LINES BAG FOR WOMEN | CELINE
					

Official CELINE website. Browse the latest CELINE women’s bag collections online: cross-body bags, handbags, shoulder bags, backpacks




					www.celine.com


----------



## goodatlife

ryrybaby12 said:


> MORE LINES BAG FOR WOMEN | CELINE
> 
> 
> Official CELINE website. Browse the latest CELINE women’s bag collections online: cross-body bags, handbags, shoulder bags, backpacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.celine.com


Ohhh, this is quite pretty! Wish there was a modeling picture. The slouch looks really nice.


----------



## Rebeccajst

I am having a hard time deciding between the Romy, the Leandre or the much smaller Ava. I wish there was a modeling shot of the Leandre since I really love the half moon shape and the casual slouch. I don't have a celine anywhere near me. Any opinions? Has anyone seen the Leadre in store, I really wish i had a good visual for how it sits.


----------



## goodatlife

I vote for Romy or Leandre! I dont think I've ever seen Leandre pics other than the official campaign one by Celine


----------



## ryrybaby12

It’s beautiful IRL.  I am getting after holidays


----------



## goodatlife

ryrybaby12 said:


> It’s beautiful IRL.  I am getting after holidays


Which one?


----------



## ryrybaby12

goodatlife said:


> Which one?


Leandra…tried it in NYC and my store has it just have not gotten there,  liked this and the bucket actually


----------



## jennie1122

it is so hard to get this bag in store. How do you compare it with the Loewe bag with similar size


----------



## goodatlife

jennie1122 said:


> it is so hard to get this bag in store. How do you compare it with the Loewe bag with similar size


Which one, Romy? I got it via their website. You can call around, I remember Nordstrom had one in stock and so did Neimen Marcus


----------



## goodatlife

My lovely Celine Romy in action with me


----------



## ryrybaby12

goodatlife said:


> View attachment 5299108
> 
> My lovely Celine Romy in action with me


Gorgeous!  Truly love it.  Still have to go get my leandre…celine store is only 10 minutes away but life with cruddy weather, work and kids have me a tad crazy..may need to check out Romy if they have it too.  So beautiful


----------



## goodatlife

ryrybaby12 said:


> Gorgeous!  Truly love it.  Still have to go get my leandre…celine store is only 10 minutes away but life with cruddy weather, work and kids have me a tad crazy..may need to check out Romy if they have it too.  So beautiful


Did you pick up the Leandre??


----------



## Pradagal

goodatlife said:


> View attachment 5299108
> 
> My lovely Celine Romy in action with me


How are you liking this bag?  It looks very functional and easy to use.....just what I am looking for.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ryrybaby12

goodatlife said:


> Did you pick up the Leandre??


I got the 16 bucket in anthracite as it is limited edition color and not many left….and I loved it.  Leandre next.


----------



## goodatlife

Pradagal said:


> How are you liking this bag?  It looks very functional and easy to use.....just what I am looking for.  Thank you for sharing!


I am liking it a lot. Buttery leather, very casual and understated which is what I like for everyday bags. I will say the leather can sometimes fold a lot due to the hobo nature, I like it but it may bother some people. Overall loving it!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

ryrybaby12 said:


> I got the 16 bucket in anthracite as it is limited edition color and not many left….and I loved it.  Leandre next.


And the bucket is a hard no….need to think next,  Leandre or Romy.


----------



## jessilou

Here’s my Romy bag in Rice (off white)!


----------



## MissDior021

I’m considering on purchasing the Romy bag but I don’t see a lot of mod shots online. I love it’s minimalist look and it being understated. Anybody wants to share some review and mod shots? Tia!


----------



## Jereni

goodatlife said:


> Noticed they released this bag in black as well.. do you think this bag will come out in more colors for future seasons?



I am wondering this too. I saw the rice color in the boutique and the bag really caught my eye. Trying it on, I ADORE the look, and I don’t usually like hobos.

My problem is the color options. The brown you bought is beautiful but that shade has never worked for my skin tone. The rice is gorgeous but I have three cream/white bags and don’t really need to buy another. So then there’s the black, but I don’t wear much in the way of black handbags. I have my micro black Luggage and that’s basically all I need.

I really wish they would release this in a beige, or a muted green like the color they have the Ava in right now. Would buy it so fast!


----------



## jnebuggy25

It comes in a light beige now! “Safari” color. It looks beautiful 



Jereni said:


> I am wondering this too. I saw the rice color in the boutique and the bag really caught my eye. Trying it on, I ADORE the look, and I don’t usually like hobos.
> 
> My problem is the color options. The brown you bought is beautiful but that shade has never worked for my skin tone. The rice is gorgeous but I have three cream/white bags and don’t really need to buy another. So then there’s the black, but I don’t wear much in the way of black handbags. I have my micro black Luggage and that’s basically all I need.
> 
> I really wish they would release this in a beige, or a muted green like the color they have the Ava in right now. Would buy it so fast!


----------



## Jereni

jnebuggy25 said:


> “Safari” color. It looks beautiful



It is.


----------



## desertchic

I saw the new safari color in a boutique earlier this week and it was like a tractor beam that just sucked me right in…it’s GORGEOUS! Also, the leather is so luxury feeling. I was there to purchase another bag, but this one has been stuck in my head ever since (VERY likely to be my next purchase).


----------



## gchandler5

desertchic said:


> I saw the new safari color in a boutique earlier this week and it was like a tractor beam that just sucked me right in…it’s GORGEOUS! Also, the leather is so luxury feeling. I was there to purchase another bag, but this one has been stuck in my head ever since (VERY likely to be my next purchase).
> View attachment 5447971


i am not able to see this color IRL. How would you describe it? It looks beautiful on you! Thank you!

gail


----------



## desertchic

gchandler5 said:


> i am not able to see this color IRL. How would you describe it? It looks beautiful on you! Thank you!
> 
> gail


It’s very similar to their light taupe, but maybe a tad lighter. I purchased the belt bag in light taupe and initially thought it was the same color (just different name), but this one is just a little lighter. Or, maybe it’s the different leather and how it took the dye (??).


----------



## ryrybaby12

Would we worry about color transfer with this color?  Since it is so close to body…it’s beautiful.  Also every time I look at the camel in store, there are scratches and I was told it definitely scratches more?!  Are the leathers different?


----------



## Jereni

ryrybaby12 said:


> Would we worry about color transfer with this color?  Since it is so close to body…it’s beautiful.  Also every time I look at the camel in store, there are scratches and I was told it definitely scratches more?!  Are the leathers different?



Hate to say it but yes, we probably _would _worry about color transfer with this bag/color. I don’t wear mine on the shoulder much, more often by hand or in crook of elbow. But I do think twice about what I wear with it.

Also, the leather is definitely very soft and probably prone to scratching. It is a great bag IMO but - it is a bag for babying. And I know a lot of folks don’t want to have to deal with that.


----------



## jen_sparro

How much/what can you fit in the Romy? Tossing up between this and the Seau Sangle (large size) as my next purchase...


----------



## desertchic

jen_sparro said:


> How much/what can you fit in the Romy? Tossing up between this and the Seau Sangle (large size) as my next purchase...


Depends on how slouchy you want it to be, as the more you put in it, the more “stuffed” looking it becomes. You can comfortably fit keys, cell phone, card holder, sunglasses cases OR mini pochette and other small things like air pods or a compact. It’s when you try and put a sunglasses case AND and mini pochette AND a long wallet it’s just too much (I’d err on using smaller items with the Romy).

You can definitely fit more in the Sangle (including bigger items) and if you have your heart set on it, I’d buy it now as they’re discontinuing it.


----------



## venusly

jessilou said:


> Here’s my Romy bag in Rice (off white)!
> 
> View attachment 5373202
> View attachment 5373203


Hi! Beautiful bag! I just got this bag in the same (Rice) color. The color does make me nervous, however. I'm afraid to use it. How has your experience with this color on this leather been?


----------



## jessilou

venusly said:


> Hi! Beautiful bag! I just got this bag in the same (Rice) color. The color does make me nervous, however. I'm afraid to use it. How has your experience with this color on this leather been?


It's been fine! I haven't noticed any color transfer. I've worn it several times.


----------



## venusly

jessilou said:


> It's been fine! I haven't noticed any color transfer. I've worn it several times.


Great to hear! Thank you very much for responding so quickly!


----------



## jen_sparro

desertchic said:


> Depends on how slouchy you want it to be, as the more you put in it, the more “stuffed” looking it becomes. You can comfortably fit keys, cell phone, card holder, sunglasses cases OR mini pochette and other small things like air pods or a compact. It’s when you try and put a sunglasses case AND and mini pochette AND a long wallet it’s just too much (I’d err on using smaller items with the Romy).
> 
> You can definitely fit more in the Sangle (including bigger items) and if you have your heart set on it, I’d buy it now as they’re discontinuing it.


Thank you @desertchic, I'd be purchasing the Seau Sangle pre-loved. I love the look of the Romy when it is more slouchy and I don't carry heaps so it sounds like it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## poleneceline

Are there more long-term detailed reviews for this bag? I'm wondering about durability and what the bag looks like when it's full.


----------



## poleneceline

jessilou said:


> Here’s my Romy bag in Rice (off white)!
> 
> View attachment 5373202
> View attachment 5373203


I want the white version too. Are there any issues with caring for it? Color transfer?


----------



## jessilou

poleneinblack said:


> I want the white version too. Are there any issues with caring for it? Color transfer?


I haven’t had any yet. I maybe saw something small on the handle but I wiped it off. It’s such a great bag.


----------



## poleneceline

jessilou said:


> I haven’t had any yet. I maybe saw something small on the handle but I wiped it off. It’s such a great bag.


Do you have any mod shots you can share?


----------



## jencl3

poleneinblack said:


> Are there more long-term detailed reviews for this bag? I'm wondering about durability and what the bag looks like when it's full.






I just got my bag two weeks ago and have worn it twice with only my phone, wallet, sunglasses inside and noticed this corner wear today  unfortunately this leather is more delicate than I was expecting but I still love the bag, will just have to be more careful when I place it down


----------



## poleneceline

jencl3 said:


> View attachment 5607301
> View attachment 5607304
> 
> I just got my bag two weeks ago and have worn it twice with only my phone, wallet, sunglasses inside and noticed this corner wear today  unfortunately this leather is more delicate than I was expecting but I still love the bag, will just have to be more careful when I place it down



I had a good long think last night and I decided for various reasons I wasn't going to get the Romy, just get the Ava. But thank you for sharing your photos and experience, that has solidified my decision. It's such a beautiful bag though, what a shame. I feel like there are only a few videos online about the Romy, and it's just unboxings or first impressions. I haven't seen long term reviews.


----------



## poleneceline

jencl3 said:


> View attachment 5607301
> View attachment 5607304
> 
> I just got my bag two weeks ago and have worn it twice with only my phone, wallet, sunglasses inside and noticed this corner wear today  unfortunately this leather is more delicate than I was expecting but I still love the bag, will just have to be more careful when I place it down


 @Jereni Have you noticed things like this with your Romy bag?


----------



## lolaluvsu

Any romy owners who are using a purse organizer? If so, which brand?


----------



## poleneceline

I decided to not get the Celine Romy. Everyone's collection and needs are different, and I realized the Romy would be the most expensive bag in my collection, but it would be too soft for me to use casually, and too casual for me to carry to formal or nicer events. So it's probably not for me. I still want to see all the eye candy though! I can live vicariously through other Romy owners.


----------



## MikaelaN

Just took my Romy out for my last two outings. I love it, but the leather is very soft so I do feel like I need to kind of be careful with it.


----------



## poleneceline

MikaelaN said:


> Just took my Romy out for my last two outings. I love it, but the leather is very soft so I do feel like I need to kind of be careful with it.
> 
> View attachment 5610594
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610595


I'm waiting for one year reviews from people. Thank you for sharing your photos! Still wondering about durability and color transfer.


----------



## escamillo

poleneinblack said:


> I'm waiting for one year reviews from people. Thank you for sharing your photos! Still wondering about durability and color transfer.


Same. I adore the look but it might just be too nice for me.


----------



## blackleathergoldhw

I just got the Romy in Safari and here are my honest thoughts starting with the less than positive:

I am usually into more “day to night” type of bags, and the Romy is too casual and practical for that. It is definitely a casual bag best used in not too cold weather (because the strap is too short to go over a thick coat such as a puffer). I was looking for awhile for a good quality mid-priced, neutral colored hobo/shoulder bag and I just couldn’t find one I loved so I decided to up the budget and splurge. I do feel like this bag is overpriced because there’s no interior pocket and no attached interior card holder (I don’t know the proper term for it). I’m annoyed that the price went from €2100 to €2300 because it’s definitely more of a €1900-€2100 type of bag. It’s $2700 in the US and I would not pay that! I would rather go for the Bucket16 for that price point.

Now onto the positives: it made me stop in my tracks when I first saw it at Bergdorf (since I had an upcoming trip to Spain, I decided to take my chances there and not get it in NY). It stood out because of how understated it was, especially compared to the other bags with a lot of hardware and visible logos. The leather is absolutely beautiful (it even smells luxurious, haha!), the way it folds so elegantly without looking like a shapeless mush is a nod to its impeccable design, bc it’s difficult to achieve that with a soft bag. The color on the Celine website is inaccurate; Safari is a cooler neutral beigey almost light clay color, not the warm peachy beige that’s online. I’m not sure about color transfer yet bc I’ve only had her for a week, but bc of the short strap length, I know at least there’s no color transfer from my jeans.

Finally, because of how practical (it fits a lot and is lightweight) yet luxurious the Romy is, I can see myself using this as a daily bag so it’s worth it due to the cost per wear factor. It’s casual yet effortlessly chic, so it elevates a  casual tshirt-jeans-blazer-sneakers look. It would also look gorgeous with a neutral colored sweater and trousers. Because of the light color, I may tie a silk scarf around the handle eventually. My final verdict? Romy is a keeper for me.

I know this review seems wishy-washy, but I wanted to be 100% honest.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Great review!


----------



## Jereni

poleneceline said:


> @Jereni Have you noticed things like this with your Romy bag?



Super delayed reply - and I think we discussed this over DM anyway - but while I’ve not had any wear on my Romy yet, I do figure it will happen eventually due to the light color and soft leather. That said, I’m obsessed with it and like it more every time I wear it. 



blackleathergoldhw said:


> I just got the Romy in Safari and here are my honest thoughts starting with the less than positive:
> 
> I am usually into more “day to night” type of bags, and the Romy is too casual and practical for that. It is definitely a casual bag best used in not too cold weather (because the strap is too short to go over a thick coat such as a puffer). I was looking for awhile for a good quality mid-priced, neutral colored hobo/shoulder bag and I just couldn’t find one I loved so I decided to up the budget and splurge. I do feel like this bag is overpriced because there’s no interior pocket and no attached interior card holder (I don’t know the proper term for it). I’m annoyed that the price went from €2100 to €2300 because it’s definitely more of a €1900-€2100 type of bag. It’s $2700 in the US and I would not pay that! I would rather go for the Bucket16 for that price point.
> 
> Now onto the positives: it made me stop in my tracks when I first saw it at Bergdorf (since I had an upcoming trip to Spain, I decided to take my chances there and not get it in NY). It stood out because of how understated it was, especially compared to the other bags with a lot of hardware and visible logos. The leather is absolutely beautiful (it even smells luxurious, haha!), the way it folds so elegantly without looking like a shapeless mush is a nod to its impeccable design, bc it’s difficult to achieve that with a soft bag. The color on the Celine website is inaccurate; Safari is a cooler neutral beigey almost light clay color, not the warm peachy beige that’s online. I’m not sure about color transfer yet bc I’ve only had her for a week, but bc of the short strap length, I know at least there’s no color transfer from my jeans.
> 
> Finally, because of how practical (it fits a lot and is lightweight) yet luxurious the Romy is, I can see myself using this as a daily bag so it’s worth it due to the cost per wear factor. It’s casual yet effortlessly chic, so it elevates a  casual tshirt-jeans-blazer-sneakers look. It would also look gorgeous with a neutral colored sweater and trousers. Because of the light color, I may tie a silk scarf around the handle eventually. My final verdict? Romy is a keeper for me.
> 
> I know this review seems wishy-washy, but I wanted to be 100% honest.



Bag twins! I have it in Safari also. It’s one of my favorite bags right now, partly bc the color goes with everything and no doubt partly bc it feels so on trend and slouchy-cool.


----------



## poleneceline

Found some Celine Romy/Ava-esque dupes:



			https://www.luisaviaroma.com/en-us/p/marc-jacobs/women/77I-0IK082?ColorId=MDAx0&lvrid=_p_d0IK_gw
		







						Leather shoulder bag
					

Leather shoulder bag




					www.mytheresa.com
				












						Songmont Luna Bag
					

Songmont took inspiration from the moon, harnessing its potent energy to connect more deeply with us and the surroundings, empowering the carrier with a gentle but resolute attitude of living. DETAILS & DIMENSIONS - Milled fine calf leather, soft leather with a supple hand feel - Interior...




					songmontofficial.com


----------

